# Ich verzweifle! Gilde gesucht!



## Gonghdo (1. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Erst einmal ein paar Wort über mich.

Mein Name ist Michael bin 40 Jahre alt und wohne in Düsseldorf.

Ja , ihr habt schon richtig gelesen ich bin 40 Jahre alt.

Seit ca. 2 1/2 Jahren spiele ich aktiv World of Warcraft.

Ich spiele einen Horde Level 80 Jäger mit dem Namen Gonghdo der
zur Zeit seine Heimat auf dem EU-Server Shattrath hat.

Zur Zeit kann ich folgende Erfahrung bieten:

Naxx 10er - clear 
Naxx 25er - clear

Malygos 10er - down
Malygos 25er - down

Satharion 1D - down
Satharion 2D - down
Satharion 3D - down

Lasst euch davon bitte nicht täuschen! Vorab gesagt ich suche 
keine reine "RAIDGILDE"!!!!!!!!!!!

Als ich anfing zu spielen fand ich relativ schnell eine Heimat in der
Gilde "Morgendämmerung" in der ich sehr lange Mitglied war. Leider
löste sich diese Gilde für mich immer noch unfassbar auf.

Seitdem habe ich nie mehr eine Gilde gefunden in der Spielspaß im
Vordergrund steht und kein Befehlston wie auf einem Kasernenhof
herrscht. 

Natürlich möchte ich Raiden und Erfolge mit der Gilde haben aber
nicht unter Zwang und Androhung von Konsequenzen wenn man
mal nicht in einer Woche Raiden kann.

Ich bin auch gerne in Hero-Inis unterwegs und helfe anderen beim
Questen. Ja, einfach Fun haben und trotzdem ohne Zwang Erfolge
haben.

Gibt es den keine Gilden mehr,wo sich die Gildenleitung darüber bewusst 
ist das WOW nur ein Spiel ist. Eine Gilde wo nicht nur der DMG und die
Raidbereitschaft in Vordergrund ist sondern die Menschlichkeit nicht zu
kurz kommt. Eine Gilde in der nicht die Gildenleitung jeden Morgen überprüft
welchen Rang die Gilde auf dem Server hat und gleich in Panik ausbricht wenn
man den ein oder anderen Platz verliert.

Bitte sagt mir das ihr nicht so seid und die Gilde seid die ich suche! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe das große Glück das meine Partnerin ebenfalls WOW spielt. Ja
sogar mit großer Begeisterung. Sie spielt ebenfalls einen Level 80 Jäger
sowie einen Level 80 Holy-Priester. Also wer hat Interessa an uns im
Doppelpack ?

Viele Grüße aus Düsseldorf

Michael (Gonghdo)


----------



## Mandarinchen (1. April 2009)

Hallo!

Schade dass ihr Horde spielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ihr würdet super zu uns passen! Genau solche Spieler wie euch beide, würden wir suchen!

Ich drück euch ganz fest die Daumen, dass ihr eine passende Gilde findet!!!

Viel Glück wünscht euch ein Gnom!


----------



## Cyrisp (1. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich beruhige Euch solche Gilden gibts noch, wir sind auch so eine Gilde und wir würden Euch liebend gerne eine neue Heimat geben, aber leider spielt Ihr auf der falschen Seite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Glück beim Suchen.

LG Anaiya


----------



## Dagonzo (1. April 2009)

Jo hört sich echt gut an. Nur leider der falsche Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gonghdo (1. April 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Jo hört sich echt gut an. Nur leider der falsche Server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also was ich vielleicht versäumt habe zu sagen ist das wir uns
nicht vor einem Serverwechsel scheuen.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Demyriella (3. April 2009)

Auch wir sind bei der falschen Fraktion die richtige Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alchilèes (3. April 2009)

also wenn ihr kein problem damit habt den server zu wechseln....
ich kenne eine nette kleine gilde bei der nicht die raids sondern das miteinander im vordergrund steht.
bei interesse kannst du ja mal nitalchi oder nustichab auf dem server durotan anwispern
im arsenal findest du einige daten zu unserer gilde "Blind Rage"


----------



## Salacras (3. April 2009)

hab ne PM geschrieben.

Schönes WE


----------



## Avaelyn (4. April 2009)

Das liest sich so nett, ihr findet bestimmt was passendes auf Hordenseite!
Viel Erfolg euch!
Ava


----------



## Gonghdo (5. April 2009)

alchilèes schrieb:


> bei interesse kannst du ja mal nitalchi oder nustichab auf dem server durotan anwispern



Hey,

irgenwie bist nie online wenn ich auf dem Server mal vorbeischaue.

Würde euch gerne mal kennenlernen.

Grüße


----------



## MythosBK (6. April 2009)

wir suchen genauso leute wie dich :-)
und bieten dir genau das, was du suchst :-)

kannst ja mal vorbeischauen:
Besuche unsere Homepage

wir sind eine gemütliche gilde, klar machen wir auch 5er heros, haben grad naxx 10er angefangen etc.
aber im vordergrund steht halt der spass und die gemeinschaft.
wer keine zeit hat, hat halt keine zeit, RL geht immer vor.

kannst ja gerne mal mit einem neuen char bei uns reinschnuppern :-)


----------



## alchilèes (6. April 2009)

hallo gonghdo,

es hat ja gestern dann doch geklappt.
ich hoffe und wünsche dir das du bei uns das findest was du gesucht hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gonghdo (6. April 2009)

So, das suchen hat ein Ende.

Wir haben eine neue Heimat gefunden.

Danke an alle die sich gemeldet haben.

Grüße Gonghdo


----------



## Bahdiyar (3. Mai 2009)

Gonghdo schrieb:


> Natürlich möchte ich Raiden und Erfolge mit der Gilde haben aber
> nicht unter Zwang und Androhung von Konsequenzen wenn man
> mal nicht in einer Woche Raiden kann.
> 
> ...



hallo

also da muss ich ihm voll recht geben.
habe mitlerweile zwei 80er und spiele nur seit nem guten halben jahr. das problem ist mit einem 80er das immer random suche weil die gilde einen nicht mitnimmt wegen 100 dps oder ne kleine fehler beim letzten mal.
deswegen habe ich ne zweite auf 80 lvl´t weil mir wow spass macht und beim lvl´n brauch ich niemand. der dritte ist schon 52.
bin bei der alli und habe noch keine gilde gefunden wo mir das spiel zeigt wenn man 80 geworden ist und jeden tag nur am daylis, tw, bg und manchmal random inis geht. will auch mal 10er oder 25er

bin 32 und habe ein jäger(Bahdiyar) 80 und priester(Sóuzèn) 80 mit doppell spec auf shadow- heal
server Kult der Verdammten aber bin auch berreit zu wechseln.


----------



## Ginahh (3. Mai 2009)

hallo,
habt ihr schon eine Gilde gefunden?

Wenn für Euch ein Server wechsel in Frage kommt schaut mal auf:

www.lavitaebella.meinegil.de unsere Hordengilde heisst: Mala Fide und unsere Member sind zwischen 25 und 42 Jahre alt.

Wir sehen Wow als Spiel und Freizeitvergnügen.

LG Nellas


----------



## Fungalaxy (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo Michael, 

ich möchte mich ebefalls kurz vorstellen!

Ich bin Fungalaxy  Avatar der Gilde Brut von Neltharion  auf dem Server Malfurion!

Wir sind eine aufstrebende Gilde die immer nach tatkräftiger unterstützung sucht!

Wir sind im moment naxx tauglich sowie alle 10ner Raids leider mangelt es uns an erfahrung was die Bosse angeht!

Wenn du interesse hast melde dich doch einfach mal !

MFG Fungalaxy 



Gonghdo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Erst einmal ein paar Wort über mich.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sofa (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo Michael,
Wir die Gilde Obsidian suchen noch aktive Raidmember 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie du schon gesagt hast, uns ist bewusst das wow nur ein Spiel ist.
Lass dich davon aber auch nicht beirren, du solltest regelmäßig spielen und das auch zu 100%. Aber dir wird keiner Böse sein wenn du mal etwas inaktiv wirst, weil du im RL etwas stress hast.

Schau einfach mal vorbei, vieleicht sehen wir uns.

Krankenwagen, Blackhand Horde.

www.lilaloot.de


----------



## Gonghdo (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo Ihr alle!

Also das Feedback ist ja wirklich groß.

Vielen Dank.

Aber wie ich bereits geschrieben habe
sind wir in erner Gilde untergekommen.

Eins möchte ich dazu sagen:

"WIR FÜHLEN UNS SAUWOHL DA!"

Es gibt sie doch noch die Gilden mit
viel Spaß am Spiel.

Grüße Michael und Claudia


----------



## Gregorius (6. Mai 2009)

Hm, dieser Thread hat mich glatt dazu gebracht nachzudenken...

Ich spiele derzeit mit dem Gedanken mein WoW wieder zu reaktivieren. Allerdings möchte ich keinen Serverwechsel mit meinen Chars durchführen... was ich mir allerdings vorstellen könnte ist, auf einem neuen Server, bevorzugt auf Hordenseite (Allianz kenn ich schon zu gut), neu anzufangen... Ich suche eigentlich genau das gleiche wie der TE, gepaart mit der Möglichkeit von Lvl 1 an aufgenommen zu werden und zumindest mit der Zeit am Gemeinschaftsleben teilnehmen zu können (vielleicht durch Twinks in der Gilde etc. in die kleinen Inis zu kommen?)...

Falls es hier wen gibt, der eine solche Gilde hat bzw. in einer solchen ist, wäre ich über eine Rückmeldung froh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu mir kurz, ich bin 30 J. alt und spiele WoW mit kurzer Unterbrechung seit anbeginn der (WoW-)Zeitrechnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hin und wieder raiden wäre später schön, ist aber nicht zwingend notwendig um Spass zu haben. Das wichtigste ist, dass es kein zu verbissenes "wir müssen unbedingt in x Tagen Boss y gelegt haben, egal was es kostet" Klima gibt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long,

Daniel


----------



## dR-AaaB (6. Mai 2009)

Gregorius schrieb:


> Hm, dieser Thread hat mich glatt dazu gebracht nachzudenken...
> 
> Ich spiele derzeit mit dem Gedanken mein WoW wieder zu reaktivieren. Allerdings möchte ich keinen Serverwechsel mit meinen Chars durchführen... was ich mir allerdings vorstellen könnte ist, auf einem neuen Server, bevorzugt auf Hordenseite (Allianz kenn ich schon zu gut), neu anzufangen... Ich suche eigentlich genau das gleiche wie der TE, gepaart mit der Möglichkeit von Lvl 1 an aufgenommen zu werden und zumindest mit der Zeit am Gemeinschaftsleben teilnehmen zu können (vielleicht durch Twinks in der Gilde etc. in die kleinen Inis zu kommen?)...
> 
> ...



Hmm hab dein Post zufällig gelesen und so wie du schreibst, würdest du bei uns gut reinpassen. Wir spielen auf Area52 und nehmen gerne Neu- oder Wiedereinsteiger auf. Spielspaß wird sich finden sobald du mit uns im TS bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schau einfach mal unter http://www.gilde-wanted.de/portal.php vorbei und meld dich wenn du lust hast.


----------



## derhordler44 (6. Mai 2009)

also wenn du kein problem damit hast den realm zu wechseln, und eine nette gilde suchst (wenn du jetz noch keine hast), dann komm doch zu uns auf alleria, ich bin da in genau der richtigen gilde, die meisten da sind erwachsene, und somit sehr nett, du kannst jeden fragen, jeder hilft dir immer (wenn er nich grad sehr beschäftigt ist)sehr gerne!!!!!
also wenn du lust hast schreib Granduin an, dass ist mein twink!!!!


----------



## Biebre (6. Mai 2009)

Hallöchen,

ich würde vielleicht auch eine Gilde in die Richtung des TE suchen, auch wenn ich 18 und nicht über 40 bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Server muss allerdings (leider) Die Ewige Wacht sein, da mir ein Serverwechsel dann doch zu teuer wäre...
Wenn es jemanden gibt, der denkt ich könnte passen (wie gesagt Anforderungen sind die gleich wie TE, besser hätte ich es auch nicht schreiben können) und ihr spielt auf der Ewigen Wacht bitte per *PN *melden, ich werde dann mal mit euch quatschen, mal schaun ob das dann klappen könnte.
Es ist momentan auch nur eine *Überlegung *von mir, keine direkte verbindliche Anfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß.


----------



## Karius (6. Mai 2009)

Wir suchen grade händeringend zwei Jäger, allerdings Alli. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## viehdieb (7. Mai 2009)

Macht euch doch bitte die Mühe und lest zumindest die Posts vom TE durch. Er hat bereits eine Gilde und ist dort Glücklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Splin (7. Mai 2009)

Hut ab, das geht runter wie Butter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit deinem Post sprichst du mir aus der Seele, denn ich bin ebenfalls frustriert von dem "Kasernenton" in vielen Gilden. Aber anscheinend gibt es doch noch Gilden die mehr Wert auf das Miteinander legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gonghdo (8. Mai 2009)

Also für alle nochmal: Wir haben eine richtig geile Gilde gefunden!

Ich bin wirklich überrascht das es doch noch so viele Spieler gibt 
die Ihren Character nicht nur nach DPS deffinieren.

Für alle die sich hier auf den Thread gemeldet haben und eine Gilde
suchen in der Spaß, Menschlichkeit und Zusammenhalt im Vordergrund
stehen sollte, kann ich nur die Gilde empfehlen in der wir untergekommen
sind.

Und wir haben Spaß! Soviel wie in der letzten Zeit habe ich schon lange
nicht mehr gelacht! 

WOW spielen macht auf einmal wieder richtig Spaß!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also wir sind in der Gilde: "Blind Rage" auf dem Server "Durotan".

Dort spielen auch viele Paare und wenn eben mal die Windel von Junior 
während des Raids gewechselt werden muss dann ist das eben so.

Wenn wir 2 oder auch 3 Raidabende brauchen um Naxx 10er oder 25er
zu clearen dann ist das eben auch so.

Selbstverständlich ist es auch unser Ziel den 10er sowie 25er Content
komplett zu spielen und zu sehen aber eben nicht in 4 Wochen!!!!!!!!

Scheut nicht den Serverwechsel es kann sich wirklich lohnen!

Grüße und nochmal Danke für die vielen Reaktionen.

Grüße Claudia und Michael


----------



## Siddartha (5. Juni 2009)

Schade dass Du Horde spielst^^

www.gelegenheitshelden.de.vu


----------

